# Handbook for Fire Calculations and Fire Risk Assessment in Process Industry (SINTEF)



## رمزة الزبير (29 مايو 2015)

Handbook for Fire Calculations and Fire Risk Assessment in Process Industry (SINTEF) 
http://technicalsafety.files.wordpr...e-risk-assessment-in-the-process-industry.pdf​


----------



## ahmed_sam2009 (1 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الجميع​


----------



## Amir Almodhaffar (8 يونيو 2016)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

